# [SOLVED] XP networking - one way communication



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm trying to establish a home network with all computers running XP SP3. I have a laptop, a desktop and a denon receiver that I want on the network. My setup is as follows:
____________
|Cable Modem|
|
_____|________ ____________
Laptop ----wirelessN-------| 192.168.1.1 | | 192.168.1.2 |
Denon ==============| NetGear N600 | -----wirelessG----|LinksysWRT54| 
| (set as bridge) |
|runs DD-WRT |
"|" and "=" are physical connections |
Desktop

There are other wireless connections, but this is the simplified view with the components I'm interested in. Internet connections are working on all connected components. I ran the Windows network setup on both computers and enabled file sharing. I've created a shared folder on both computers with predominantly music files with the intent of accessing them from my receiver. I have completely disabled Windows firewall and only use Norton Security's firewall. Firewall on the bridge is disabled.
Here are the problems start. The laptop displays both the laptop and the desktop in Network Places/view workgroup computers. When I try to access the desktop - error "\\Desktop is not accessible... network path not found."
On the desktop, Network Places/ view workgroup again displays both the desktop and the laptop, but this time, I can access all the shared info on the laptop. Read/Write is working without a hitch. 
To further confuse things, the Denon receiver connected to the network sees the laptop and can connect to the shared folders without a problem, but does not see the desktop (it sees what the laptop sees).
Steps taken to remedy this problem include: rerunning the network setup, temporarily disabling all firewalls and rerunning the network setup. Tracert run from the laptop is able to ping the receiver, the router and the bridge, but not the desktop. Tracert from the desktop can ping all devices connected to the network.

I've tried to track down the issue, but don't know if its coming from norton or from the bridge (or somewhere else?) and would appreciate ANY help, especially since I am trying to create a Network drive on my desktop. Thanks


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Sorry for the garbled network diagram. Here's a more friendly one.

____________
|Cable Modem|
|
|_____________
|....NetGear......|----------------wirelessG----|WRT54G, bridge mode in DD-WRT |=====*Desktop*
|..... N600...... |----wirelessN----- *laptop* 
|____________ |===========*Denon* 
"|" and "=" are physical connections


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

-Bump - 
Some things I've tried since last post:
Upgraded laptop from XP to Win 7 (not trying to confound the issue, but something that needed to be done anyway)- still same issue. I know it's not a Win 7 to XP communication issue as I can freely exchange files with another XP machine on my network from win 7, just not with the blasted desktop 
Tried hard wiring everything together to bypass the whole wireless bridge - still one way communication as before. So, wireless bridge not to blame 
So... it seems like its a problem with the desktop to me (am I right?). I don't know of any XP settings that are different between my desktop and the other XP laptop on the network that is working. Am I going to have to reinstall xp to fix the issue? Any suggestions?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Sounds like a firewall issue. I would suggest uninstalling norton on the xp pc to see if that makes a different. Use the norton removal tool or you may be left with leftovers.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Sorry for the delayed response. I completely uninstalled Norton, but am still getting the same results. Any other thoughts?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Hi walshje,

Any error code when you're trying to access the shared Drive or folder from the troublesome computer?

Let try some registry editing from your XP Machine. I highly advice for you to backup the registry prior to modification.

Set the value of the restrictanonymous registry entry to 0. To do this, follow these steps:
Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK.
Locate and then double-click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa 
On the right side, double-click restrictanonymous.
Make sure that the value in the Value data box is set to 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.

Restart the computer and please report your next progress.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

So all computers check out for the same registry entry - restricanonymous=0. Restarted all computers. Same error. As far as codes, the Win 7 machine shows "Windows cannot access \\HOME-DELL Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise there might be a problem with your network..." Under the "details" drop-down, the following verbage: "Error code: 0x80070035 The network path was not found."


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

A Firewall or Security software might be interfering.


> "Error code: 0x80070035 The network path was not found."


Did you use the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall Norton completely?

Please update us with your progress.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

check your services on xp please might be helpfull


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

I did uninstall Norton on BOTH XP and Win7 machines with the uninstall tool. I'm still getting the same error. As far as services on the XP machine:


COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration
Workstation
All currently in the started state, there are others started but I saw this list around on the forum for another 0x80070035 error post. On the Win 7 machine I have all started except the wireless zero config where the WLAN autoConfig is started in its place.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Also, I manually enabled netBIOS over TCP/IP on both machines just to make sure that wasn't a problem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Let's try something 'odd'. Please assign these Public DNS's on both computers.

Test the communication after.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

I replaced the default DNS for the public DNS that you directed me to. Immediately after, I had no connections obtainable at all. I restarted all the computers and booted up the XP first, then the Win7 machine (it's the only way I can see the network connections as potentially available on the Win7 machine). The computers on the network show up as before, but when I try to access them, I still get the same error and error code. 
Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Please switch them back to DHCP.

Let's do some tests:
Please access each computer by doing this=> click on Start and on the Search box type \\IPAddress\C and \\IPAddress\C$ (The IP Address represents the IP of each computer, C is the Share Drive). Also try it with \\ComputerName\C and \\ComputerName\C$


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

No luck. I get the same errors. I also tried pinging the computer directly, which timed out.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

You have a similar issue going on with this Thread that I'm also assisting. You might want to check it out and might get lucky. It's a complicated one also.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

I didn't read every single thing of this post yet but just thought I should throw in there that even in my situation, I AM able to ping both to and from each computer to the other with no problems. I see here, this person is not able to do that.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

correct. I can ping in one direction (XP -> Win7) only.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

connect the xp and win7 to the router via cable
disable their wireless interfaces.
can you ping between them now?


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

I connected everything directly wired to the router. I disabled the wireless connection from the networks/connections screen. Refreshed everything and set the LAN connection to have netBIOS over TCP/IP enabled. More or less the same problem as far as access. Windows explorer, \\IP\Share, \\CompName\Share all fail. Ping times out when attempting to connect. 
One thing that keeps coming up throughout this whole process is that the network members are seemingly randomly appearing and disappearing in the network connections lists. There is no consistency as to when they are there. I often have to restart multiple times to get them all to show up. I assume that this can't be good for establishing reliable connections. I am aware of the Computer Browser in the services menu, and have occasionally tried to restart that service to get the computers to recognize the network members, but I'm thinking there's something more. Am I completely off base here?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Make sure that the Computer Browser Service is set to Auto and all Dependencies are all Started and set to Auto. Make sure that your Windows is Enabled, Files and Printer Sharing need to be Checked off from Exceptions Tab. Now, check your Computer Browser Service and see if it doesn't Stop anymore.


> I am aware of the Computer Browser in the services menu, and have occasionally tried to restart that service to get the computers to recognize the network members, but I'm thinking there's something more. Am I completely off base here?


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Another thought - in reviewing the other thread that I was refered to earlier... I noticed that the output for ipconfig /all showed node type: broadcast, which was met by a positive response.
My node type is hybrid. Does that make a difference?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

You have to worry if Node Type is Peer to Peer.


walshje said:


> Another thought - in reviewing the other thread that I was refered to earlier... I noticed that the output for ipconfig /all showed node type: broadcast, which was met by a positive response.
> My node type is hybrid. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

We have eliminated your lan configuration from the issue.
Both have internet access?

Since you can't ping, and both pcs are in the same lan subnet with same subnet mask connected to the same switch, I have to think a firewall is blocking. 

Review all machine firewalls and make sure file and printer sharing is allowed.

The browse list changing can be again due to a firewall issue blocking the elected master browser from getting a complete browse list or a firewall is blocking talk to the elected master browser from the pc that wants to update the master.

There is a utility called browstat. Run it to see who is the master browser.

You can download it here
Download details: Windows XP Service Pack 2 Support Tools


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

For the Computer browser - i did have to change the Win7 from manual to automatic. It was running however. All dependencies check out. On the XP machine, all check out - enabled/Auto. 
Currently not seeing the XP machine from Win7. Will post this, restart and see if that helps as I have made some changes.

Win7 machine - Windows Firewall is up and running, and according to the help document
"If you enable file and printer sharing in the Network and Sharing Center, Windows Firewall with Advanced Security automatically enables firewall rules that allow commonly used ICMP packet types. However, this will also enable network features that are not related to ICMP. If you want to enable ICMP only, then create and enable a rule in Windows Firewall to allow inbound ICMP network packets."
I could not find any specific checkbox or tab - please direct me if I missed it.
XP machine - Firewall is enabled and File/Print Sharing is marked as an exception.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

@ Wand3r3r: I ran the norton removal tool on both computers... do you think that there could be residual entries in the registry? Is there a way to find out?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

I never had the removal tool fail. Please disable the windows firewalls and try your pings again. Hopefully successful this time.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

I wish I had good news.... but still no connection. And as before, I'm struggling to get both sets of computers to populate in the network connections folder now. I downloaded that recommended file package but "browstat getmaster" responds "unable to get master: access is denied"
I really appreciate everyone's help, but I'm almost at the point of either repairing XP or wiping the XP machine and starting with a fresh install. It's an older computer and DEFINITELY not Win7 material. I did want to hang on to it though to use as a NAS.... if I can get the networking to function.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version. *A failure here needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Yeah... all those things have been covered and I just double checked. Stuck at the IP resolution, as in the above posts. There is communication in one direction only. As far as netBIOS over TCP/IP, all computers enabled. Login/Passwords are the same on both systems. Shared folders setup. A large list of running system services were listed above. ALL firewalls are off, Norton Removal tool was run on all systems.

Update - so since the last post, I decided to try an XP repair. It seems that the issue still remains after the repair. I'm seeing the computers on the Network window, but still getting the same error 0x80070035 on attempted access. Same code if attempts to access by \\IP\Shared or \\CompName\Shared. Should I go for the all out reinstallation or is there still hope?


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

just to clarify - when I said IP resolution, I meant to say pinging to the IP and/or the name. All computers are resolving their IP addresses appropriately with the router and all computers are able to access the internet. The XP can ping to the Win7 machine address, but the Win7 machine times out when attempts to ping the XP machine are made.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

So...interesting development... I just noticed when I was running ipconfig on both machines. I followed instructions to manually activate netBIOS over TCP/IP on the TCP/IP advanced properties menu for both systems. When I run ipconfig /all - the XP machine DOES NOT include the line netBIOS over TCP/IP - enabled like the Win 7 machine. I went back and made sure that I had enabled it, which I did... do you think that there is some disconnect? I repaired the LAN connection and checked again, still no indication that the service is enabled.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Just wanted to thank everyone for their help. I ended up deciding to back up everything and try a full XP reinstall. That seemed to correct the issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: XP networking - one way communication*

Thanks for posting back with the resolution.

You're Welcome.


----------

